# 175/75/14 vs. 175/70/14



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm trying to pick a tire that looks better (has a better stretch) on a 14X7 wheel. I would regularly have opted for the 175/70/14 b/c of the lower side wall. But I've heard from a source that the 175/75 actually has more of a stretch than the 175/70 once its on the wheel. I would have figured that the stretch would be the same......but some say its different. What do you fellas think?


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

175/75/14=bobo tire. :biggrin: 


:thumbsdown: =175/75/14



:thumbsup: =175/70/14


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jul 7 2004, 04:13 PM
> *175/75/14=bobo tire. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

the 70s will give almost a .6 inch drop (I think it was a .62) over the 75s... Get low (er) :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks guys, but does anyone know about the stretch that can apparently be achieved with a 175/75? Is this true or is not? :dunno: 

Also, who makes the best tire?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

i WOULD GO WITH A 205 -75-14 ...GO FOR THAT STOCK LOOK. RAISED WHITE LETTERS ARE NICE TOO.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Cooper (but the whitewall 70s are discontinued -from what I hear) :thumbsup: 

What do you mean by "stretch"???


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jul 8 2004, 08:06 AM
> *
> What do you mean by "stretch"???*


 Stretch refers to the extent a tire must stretch out (in terms of width) to fit onto a wheel. If the width of the tire is much more narrow than the width of the wheel, the tire will have a nice stretch. Essentially, when you look at that tire from a front or back angle, the side wall will be at an angle that leans towards the center of the wheel. On the other hand, if the tire is wider than the wheel, then the tire will bulge outwards when viewed from the front or back. If you've ever seen some Vogues (185/60/14) on 14X7s, they sorta bulge b/c the tire is wider than the wheel. Not too crazy about the look.

I think I'm just gonna go with the 175/70s.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 8 2004, 07:03 AM
> *i WOULD GO WITH A 205 -75-14 ...GO FOR THAT STOCK LOOK. RAISED WHITE LETTERS ARE NICE TOO. *


:ugh: Want to buy a 64?


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

the 175/70/14 will give the "stretch" look you are looking for.


...............but good luck finding any. :biggrin: 



discontinued?????


conspiracy against lowriders?????.............mmmmmmmmmmmmm??? :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jul 8 2004, 08:44 AM
> *the 175/70/14 will give the "stretch" look you are looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


 thanx


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jul 8 2004, 11:44 AM
> *the 175/70/14 will give the "stretch" look you are looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


 i have no trpuble getting them here...i just go to the remington dealer up the road.. there 2 with in 5 miles from me


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

p175/75 r14


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jul 8 2004, 09:02 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Those look pretty nice. Do you have any pics of it from a side angle?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i have to find them....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jul 8 2004, 09:06 AM
> *i have to find them....*


If you could........I'd appreciate it. Its hard to find pics of 175/75s on 14X7s. The way they sit on your wheel looks pretty good.


----------



## shadeone (Jan 16, 2002)

my rims are 14x7 riding on 175/75 R14 on a 64 impala.. no rubbing, no problems

found the tires easy at my local firestone










shade


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shadeone_@Jul 8 2004, 09:17 AM
> *my rims are 14x7 riding on 175/75 R14 on a 64 impala.. no rubbing, no problems
> 
> found the tires easy at my local firestone
> ...


 Compared to a 175/70, do you find yours has a better stretch on it...........or is it the same?


----------



## shadeone (Jan 16, 2002)

i havent really compared them to a 70 series. i know one of my friends aroudn here has 70s though and ill check with him at the next club meeting and see... 

shad


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

iit depends on the tread how i looks sometimes,i got remington 175-75s on a 7" rim and it looks good.


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

175 75 r 14


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Jul 8 2004, 04:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the pic homie. That Caddy is bad ass. It sorta does look like the 175/75 has bit more of a stretch. They look real nice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

175/75 do have more of a stretch, 175/70's look like a damn box

to square looking imo i just bought 175/70 mounted them up, didnt even take the car out the shop b/c i hated how they looked

on g-bodys 175/70 looks good but personally for lacs i will ONLY ride 175/75 b/c i too like the stretch look


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Jul 8 2004, 08:01 PM
> *175/75 do have more of a stretch, 175/70's look like a damn box
> 
> to square looking imo  i  just bought 175/70  mounted them up, didnt even take the car out the shop  b/c i hated how they looked
> ...


Thats what I needed to hear. Thats what the tire guy was saying as well, but I just wanted a second opinion b/c it seems more logical that the stretch would be the same.........I guess not. Thanks bro. :biggrin:

Oh yeah, are those the 175/75s in your avitar?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

175/70/14's only, and oh yea, make sure they are Cooper Lifeliner Classics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jul 8 2004, 10:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fried Chicken Eater @ Jul 8 2004, 10:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Equipped Customs_@Jul 8 2004, 08:01 PM
> *175/75 do have more of a stretch, 175/70's look like a damn box
> 
> to square looking imo  i  just bought 175/70  mounted them up, didnt even take the car out the shop  b/c i hated how they looked
> ...


Thats what I needed to hear. Thats what the tire guy was saying as well, but I just wanted a second opinion b/c it seems more logical that the stretch would be the same.........I guess not. Thanks bro. :biggrin:

Oh yeah, are those the 175/75s in your avitar?[/b][/quote]
acutally those were the 175/70's monday ill post some pics for you of the car with both tire sizes


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs+Jul 10 2004, 06:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Equipped Customs @ Jul 10 2004, 06:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


acutally those were the 175/70's monday ill post some pics for you of the car with both tire sizes[/b][/quote]
Well.............from what I can see in your avitar.............them tires look pretty good. If you can get some pics up soon, it'd be great. I'm waiting for my new 14's to come thru customs at the Canadian border. Most likely Monday I'll see them. Basically, I'm trying to figure out what tires to roll with. If you got some good pics, that can seriously influence my decision. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Anyone roll 170/70/14s???? I believe Hankook makes em. How are they?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 11 2004, 02:30 AM
> *Anyone roll 170/70/14s???? I believe Hankook makes em. How are they?*


 are you sure those come in a White wall?


I would really like to see those.


Alot of people mistake my 175/70/14's to be 13" on the 61.


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jul 11 2004, 06:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Jul 11 2004, 06:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 11 2004, 02:30 AM
> *Anyone roll 170/70/14s???? I believe Hankook makes em. How are they?*


are you sure those come in a White wall?


I would really like to see those.


Alot of people mistake my 175/70/14's to be 13" on the 61. [/b][/quote]
yeah i got some Hankook 175 70's on my bubble caprice , they look alright but i like the cooper and the hercules tires better, i think they look a lil better IMO


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jul 11 2004, 03:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Jul 11 2004, 03:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 11 2004, 02:30 AM
> *Anyone roll 170/70/14s???? I believe Hankook makes em. How are they?*


are you sure those come in a White wall?


I would really like to see those.


Alot of people mistake my 175/70/14's to be 13" on the 61. [/b][/quote]
Brian has 170/70/14s on Dontre. Thats where I seen them.  Your 61 is hella clean, and the tires do look slick on them. I gotta make a decision fast.  The 170/70s seem to fit similar to the way 155/80s fit on 13s.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72+Jul 11 2004, 04:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (clownin72 @ Jul 11 2004, 04:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i got some Hankook 175 70's on my bubble caprice , they look alright but i like the cooper and the hercules tires better, i think they look a lil better IMO[/b][/quote]
I heard that the Remington tires are more narrow than other brands of the same size. But I hear Cooper and Hercules are good as well.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jul 11 2004, 09:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fried Chicken Eater @ Jul 11 2004, 09:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian has 170/70/14s on Dontre. Thats where I seen them.  Your 61 is hella clean, and the tires do look slick on them. I gotta make a decision fast.  The 170/70s seem to fit similar to the way 155/80s fit on 13s.


























[/b][/quote]
Thanks Homie,

It is Featured in The New Street Customs.  You will love the issue plenty of Lacs too.


Dontre is rolling on 170/70/14's, Hmmmmmmm I gotta look into a set of those.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

175/75r14 for my coupe


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jul 11 2004, 12:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Those look pretty nice.......what kinda tires are those and do you got any pics from a side angle?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jul 11 2004, 08:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fried Chicken Eater @ Jul 11 2004, 08:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--D-Low_@Jul 11 2004, 12:06 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those look pretty nice.......what kinda tires are those and do you got any pics from a side angle? [/b][/quote]
 cooper. sorry no side pics. i will try to take one for you though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

this is a 175/75/14





























i will get you some pics of 175/70/14 later on tonight so you can compare the difference


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Jul 12 2004, 03:52 PM
> *this is a 175/75/14
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn bro..........great pics......that so nice of you to take some time out and post up some pics. I appreciate it very very much. Them wheels looks tight. I like the stretch that those 175/75s have. Hmmmmm......I'm thinking the 175/75 may be the way to go. If you can get the pics of the 175/70s, that'd be awesome. I appreciate your help homie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

my battery died last night, so ill get you some pics today


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Equipped Customs_@Jul 13 2004, 09:31 AM
> *my battery died last night, so ill get you some pics today *


 cool


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Last edited by Fried Chicken Eater at Jul 15 2004, 09:19 PM


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the replys people. I've decided to roll with the 175/75/14s. Just paid for em last night :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Well I guess there no point on posting pictures of my old 90 Broum on 175/70r14 Remingtons :uh: :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jul 15 2004, 10:02 PM
> *Well I guess there no point on posting pictures of my old 90 Broum on 175/70r14 Remingtons :uh: :uh:*


 Post em anyway. I wouldn't mind checkin em out. The tires I'm getting are Remingtons as well. I like the 175/70s, but like Equipped Customs said, they do look a bit boxy..........especially with extended uppers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 15 2004, 11:19 PM
> *Thanks for the replys people. I've decided to roll with the 175/75/14s. Just paid for em last night :biggrin:*


 good choice bro, you'll love the loook,illl post those pics for ya in the a.m.


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2004, 09:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Are these 170/70s on dontre Hankooks? Or another brand?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Olddirtybaytown+Jul 16 2004, 05:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Olddirtybaytown @ Jul 16 2004, 05:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2004, 09:13 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are these 170/70s on dontre Hankooks? Or another brand?[/b][/quote]
Apparently they are Hankooks.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Jul 15 2004, 11:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Fried Chicken Eater @ Jul 15 2004, 11:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1morecutty_@Jul 15 2004, 10:02 PM
> *Well I guess there no point on posting pictures of my old 90 Broum on 175/70r14 Remingtons :uh:  :uh:*


Post em anyway. I wouldn't mind checkin em out. The tires I'm getting are Remingtons as well. I like the 175/70s, but like Equipped Customs said, they do look a bit boxy..........especially with extended uppers. [/b][/quote]
OK! :biggrin: 








and some close up look  








front  









I voted  175/70/14 Remingtons


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

HERCULEZ 175/75 14 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+Jul 16 2004, 06:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ Jul 16 2004, 06:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK! :biggrin: 








and some close up look  








front  









I voted  175/70/14 Remingtons[/b][/quote]
That caddy is clean


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I got em on the ride now.........pics to follow later.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jul 8 2004, 10:44 AM
> *the 175/70/14 will give the "stretch" look you are looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


 You can get them at Sears in Jax. N.C. they have 4 in stock and can order some. I just got mine last week


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

So what is the going price for these Hankook's in 170/70/14WW.

anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 18 2004, 10:02 AM
> *So what is the going price for these Hankook's in 170/70/14WW.
> 
> anyone know?*


 i got em for 220 a set (4) shipped all day


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone know if one size or the other is best for a 14x6 reverse wheel? 175/75 or 175/70?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

How far back do you have to go to pull up a post from 10 years ago?


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> How far back do you have to go to pull up a post from 10 years ago?


Give him credit for diligence.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not far at all I typed 175/75/14 into google and this thread popped up under images


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

LURCH63 said:


> Anyone know if one size or the other is best for a 14x6 reverse wheel? 175/75 or 175/70?


Bump


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

On a 14x6 reverse I would recommend a 175/75/14, 185/75/14, or 5.20-14


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

That's what I heard to


----------



## grneyez40 (Jul 6, 2013)

Im having problems finding 175/70/14.....who has them.....


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> On a 14x6 reverse I would recommend a 175/75/14, 185/75/14, or 5.20-14


I would only go with a 5.20 on a 6" wide rim. All those other sizes are gonna be wider than the rim.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

http://callitw.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=77 Calli Tire sells them.


grneyez40 said:


> Im having problems finding 175/70/14.....who has them.....


----------

